# Google is not one of the trusted sites...



## alina.wilson1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi all,
I got this little news ..so wanted to share it with you guys...

I read this in Ashlee Adwards blog... and in one more article.. according to Penemon Institute and Truste, who surveyed for most secure and protected data.
Last year Google was at 10th position , this year it can not make it even to the list. Its not in top 20 protected and secured Companies. Same goes for the Microsoft... that too was not in the list.... It was American Express who was honored with most secured company, this was second for them in a row... and it was eBay on second position followed by IBM at third.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

A top ten would be hard to get
Google still rocks


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

Trust no one !
I jest 
I trust Google as much as I trust any other company.


----------



## Diver--13 (Jan 5, 2008)

I assume that includes Google's G-mail?


----------



## MagnaMater (Jun 17, 2006)

Call me old fashioned and out of date, but I'd never entrust my bankaccount number to my personal computer, even if I had a credit-card, which I have not...


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

MagnaMater said:


> Call me old fashioned and out of date, but I'd never entrust my bankaccount number to my personal computer, even if I had a credit-card, which I have not...


I also do not do any online banking.
I dont care how safe they are.
all it takes is one of the thousands of keystroke loggers out there on either machine and good buy retirement


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Nice to hear that about American Express. I have the Costco American Express card buy pay it buy phone in full each month.
I do not do and banking or paying bill online. 

So it is nice to know American Express is doing a good job. 

I do not trust Google at all.


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

I wonder how many people don't do any banking online because they feel it's not safe but use a cordless phone to do their banking ?
Or hand their credit card to a stranger in a store,restaurant, or wherever & let them walk away out of sight with it ?
Trust ? Safe ?


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Mr. Newton said:


> I wonder how many people don't do any banking online because they feel it's not safe but use a cordless phone to do their banking ?
> Or hand their credit card to a stranger in a store,restaurant, or wherever & let them walk away out of sight with it ?
> Trust ? Safe ?


I know of 2 people who have had trouble with thier accounts getting used
they still continue to transact online


----------



## MagnaMater (Jun 17, 2006)

Caught... I passed on the number of my changed bankaccount to the insurance on the phone last year... and I worried about it for days, and I still control my bank account for any odd movements...


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

I unknowingly had a Discover card number stolen and it was used in a area I had traveled to (1300 miles from home) some 20 months ago. The only place I had used that card while there was at a La Quinta Inn. I so informed Discover and they could care less. They will do nothing to track or trace. Just issued me a new account number, gave me credit for $600+ gasoline charges, and moved on down the road.

We had a rash of mailbox thefts in my neighborhood. Post Office could care less. Gave them a report, filled out the forms, contacted all the credit agencies to place close watch on my account (will only do this for 6-months). Notified CC company's as some never got their checks - that's when I went on line with 99% of payments.

I do all my banking on line and lots of on line purchases. The savings in postage and taxes alone has to be in the $100's, and throw in MIR's, into the $1000's. I don't use ATM's, don't even have PIN's to access any. Personally don't believe you're safe anywhere, whether on line, your own mailbox or driving to/from to buy groceries or booze, but, hey, that's MHO.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Since Google is an extremely well known company, I wouldn't think they would have security issues, although I did hear on my local radio that IE7 has perhaps had some security issues lately.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Mr. Newton said:


> I wonder how many people don't do any banking online because they feel it's not safe but use a cordless phone to do their banking ?
> Or hand their credit card to a stranger in a store,restaurant, or wherever & let them walk away out of sight with it ?
> Trust ? Safe ?


Don't have a cell phone but do have a cordless phone but I use the wired phone for the paying my Costco American Express bill.

I went out to eat I think it was to the Outback and i said I pay for it. I wanted to walk up to the check out because I do not want anyone walking away with my card. Well they don't have a place to pay like that at all and it is all done in the back room at the kitchen. I said I am not going to let my card go out of my sight so I had to go back with the guy. I did not like they way it made me feel either with everyone looking at me and family thinking I am crazy but hey how can you see what happens to your card if you do not see it. 
I have never been where you could not get up from your table and pay at the counter someplace but that one time. To me that is just being cheap on there part and even cheaper at the prices you pay to eat there and they can not have a simple place to checkout at.


----------



## alina.wilson1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hello Everyone..
Thanx for taking out time to reply to my post, Even I was wondering the same thing, as I also do online banking, I knew Google takes our most of the information.. but I never gave it that much of thought... what I knew was ...the sites with https protocols are the secured ones...and all the banking sites are https ... so they are secured whether you are using msn or google...
I hope my post was of little help to u guys
Cheers!!!


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

alina.wilson1 said:


> Same goes for the Microsoft... that too was not in the list...


If I was still using XP or any other MS product, I would be more concerned about that than Google.

WGA=critical update?

Belarc can do a complete inventory of my PC in seconds.

MS Update requires 10 minutes on a 10Mbps connection.

What info are they gathering from your PC?


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

To be completely safe on your computer you must disconnect from the internet & not use it.
Now you & I know that won't happen.
So it really boils down to how much do you trust whichever site/business you are using.Safe is a relative term.
An accomplished hacker can get whatever information from your system he/she wants,but the odds of that happening are low.
I trust my bank to make my online transaction safe.
I try to stop google or other sites from collecting information on me.
I stay informed on the latest ways to stay secure,I stay informed on the latest scams.
Driving in a car isn't safe,using a credit card isn't safe,going into a bank isn't safe,it could be robbed while you are in there.
My whole point is do what you feel safe & comfortable doing but be aware that nothing is completely 100% safe.
PS: that all depends on your definition of safe.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

So because for the last 2 years my Windows 98 PC did not have Internet, I guess it was as protected as can be.


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

See,now you're catching on.
Couldn't be more safer 
"More safer"hmmm that isn't proper English


----------



## wordsmith (Mar 22, 2006)

I don't do any banking on line


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Jason08 said:


> So because for the last 2 years my Windows 98 PC did not have Internet, I guess it was as protected as can be.


That is the same version that I use for XP, unplugged!


I will soon have to put it online to get some software for my Mother.

I am not looking forward to updating. AV alone will be close to an hour(been awhile).


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Mr. Newton said:


> See,now you're catching on.
> Couldn't be more safer
> "More safer"hmmm that isn't proper English


Merry Christmas neighbor,
from Peterborough, Ontario.

Happy Holidays to all!


----------

